# Short term parking at Heathrow



## flatbededdy (Aug 17, 2010)

We will be collecting our daughter from Heathrow in our motorhome and know will not get into the short term car park at terminal 3.
Does any one know where we can park for an hour or two( or more if the flight is delayed)somewhere at Heathrow and get a free bus into the terminal.


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

Why not wait in one of the lay-bys on the A4 not too far from Heathrow, When you have telephone contact (it takes about 45 mins from landing to come thru customs etc) get here to walk over to Term 3 departures when she is there just drive into one the departure drop off lanes and collect Her. private vehicles are not allowed to pick up from Term 3 arrivals, Buses and London Taxis only

Regards Charles


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

For what it's worth, might I suggest that you park in Sipson or Harmondsworth, and get your daughter to phone you when she has cleared customs and is at the pick up point outside the terminal. That way you can legally drive into the airport and pick her up. 

There is plenty of free street parking or even pubs around or in the vicinity of the airport.

Regards

Drew


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Last time I used the multi storey at Terminal 3 (in a car), as we came down to ground level and the exit we noticed on our right was a smallish parking area, still undercover, signed "High Sided Vehicles Only", or words to that effect.

There were Tranny cube vans and similar but plenty of vacant slots.

It looks like they use the same entry gate as the cars but not sure about this.

It was impossible to stop and check it out but next time I'm there I will take a wander and see how the land lies (unless some helpful member could do it before me!)


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

flatbededdy said:


> We will be collecting our daughter from Heathrow in our motorhome and know will not get into the short term car park at terminal 3.
> Does any one know where we can park for an hour or two( or more if the flight is delayed)somewhere at Heathrow and get a free bus into the terminal.


Try searching in google maps for "Myrtle Avenue, Hounslow".

It is near Hatton Cross underground and overlooks final approach for the southern runway (if they are landing that way). Many aircraft spotters use this road. There is a grass area at the end of the road with a parking area. I suppose it depends on the size of your motorhome but a check on google maps should tell you if you can get in. It is about 10 minutes from the terminals or your daughter could jump on the underground for one stop.

Hope that helps


----------



## flatbededdy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions. 
As the flight arrival was early in the morning, we decided to book into the long term car park for 24 hours ( £16) and sleep the night. The car park staff were most helpful and showed us to an area of the car park for large vehicles,and taking up more than one space was not a problem.The only drawback was that we were parked directly under the flightpath at the top of the rumway, but thankfully there are no arrivals between 11 pm and 6 am so we did get a good night's sleep eventually.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

tonyt said:



> Last time I used the multi storey at Terminal 3 (in a car), as we came down to ground level and the exit we noticed on our right was a smallish parking area, still undercover, signed "High Sided Vehicles Only", or words to that effect.
> 
> There were Tranny cube vans and similar but plenty of vacant slots.
> 
> ...


On a more recent visit to Terminal 3 I noted that there is a 2.7m height restriction at the main multi storey short term car park. The route to the "High Sided" parking is immediately left after the entry barrier (signed).
Clearly not high enough for the big boys but many of us can squeeze under it. 
Normal "car" charges apply.


----------

